# 86580 Denied by Medicare



## lpack (Feb 24, 2014)

We are having problems getting paid by Medicare for a TB skin test, which is required prior to starting Remicade treatment.  Medicare is denying 86580, stating it is preventive.  Is there a diagnosis code or a modifier we should be using, other than V74.1?  Is there a HCPCS code to be used when the test is mandatory before starting treatment?  We hesitate to bill the patient until we know for sure we have done everything to get it paid.  I would appreciate any help you could give.


----------



## khajapeer (May 12, 2014)

*Medicare denying PPD skin test*

Our facility billing PPD skin test with Dx V74.1, recently medicare denying PPD as excluded service. please provide recent medicare updates on this procedure.


----------



## MarcusM (May 12, 2014)

Have you checked your LCD?


----------

